# MY Best Self-Help BOOKs



## hihoum (Aug 22, 2009)

i can share my modest experience in self help books, in fact, i made deep researches, and read several books, and i'll share with you the most helpful books.

*Cognitive Behavioural Therapy*: the best and most practical self help book on the subject is *"CBT for dummies"* , it's extremely practical and comprehensive. to a degree that you could apply it on a wide range of disorders and even relationship problems. it's a life changing book, with the most effective techniques in psychology. i even found that book more helpful than " feeling good" of david burns.

*Relaxation and stress relief*: my best book is *"the relaxation and stress reduction workbook"*, it's very comprehensive, and contains several methods of relaxation and coping skill, assertiveness skills...ect... but i found progressive muscle relaxation as the most effective relaxation method

*Time Managment*: Two great books i'll have to mention *"7 habits, 
stephan covey"*, and *"getting things done"*, two great classics that allowed me to gain considerable productivity and efficiency that i've never experienced my entire life.

i hope that i could give some help to people seeking self help books, if any questions, don't hesitate.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

I like the 7 habits book. Lots of sound advice IMV.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

UKPhobe said:


> I like the 7 habits book. Lots of sound advice IMV.


It's one of my favourite books too.

also: Feel the fear and do it anyway.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Lisa said:


> It's one of my favourite books too.
> 
> also: Feel the fear and do it anyway.


Its not of my _favourites_ but it is good IMV.

Feel the Fear is another good one!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

UKPhobe said:


> Its not of my _favourites_ but it is good IMV.
> 
> Feel the Fear is another good one!


What's an IMV?


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Lisa said:


> What's an IMV?


In my view


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

oh, I am not quite up to speed re online abbreviations :lol


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Lisa said:


> oh, I am not quite up to speed re online abbreviations :lol


You'll get used to it.


----------



## hihoum (Aug 22, 2009)

yes, feel the fear and do it anyway is a classic, but i haven't read it


----------

